# Blog 7



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh joy of joys! The Berio transcription is complete, as is the film score! I printed off the 4 pieces that make up my composition portfolio and now need to write a 1500 word aesthetic statement. The 3000 word monster analysis is still growling in the back of my mind but I'll tackle that tomorrow. It's been a pretty productive day in spite of how mind-numbing the work can be at times.


----------

